# Rumor: Ronny offered 4mil/yr by Warriors.



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Rumor: Ronny offered 4mil/yr by Warriors/PE: Ronny agrees to terms.*



> According to sources inside the NBA circle, the Warriors have offered the Los Angeles Lakers' restricted free agent forward Ronny Turiaf a contract (believed to be paying about $4 million a year) and have shown interest in free-agent combo guard Keyon Dooling.


http://www.contracostatimes.com/sports/ci_9823495?



> Lakers forward-center Ronny Turiaf agreed to a four-year, $17 million offer from the Golden State Warriors, according to two league sources.
> 
> Turiaf is a restricted free agent. The Lakers have seven days to match the Warriors' offer.


http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_S_turiaf_09.47b3657.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HAHA! Then peace-late, Ronny!eace:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> HAHA! Then peace-late, Ronny!eace:


I love Ronny.. But I agree...

By the way, if this is true.. Whats up with GS...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

GS is going out of their way to try and screw over LA in any way possible..? :whoknows:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think this is ronny and his agent trying to get more money from the lakers. the warriors gonna have about 8~10 million in cap space after signing maggette and they probably looking to add a more quality player with whats leftover.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gonna be sad to see him go.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Adios..


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> GS is going out of their way to try and screw over LA in any way possible..? :whoknows:


thats what i thought too. they're like i dont give a **** the lakers play in the same city and center. ill **** whoever-chris mullin


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

aznzen said:


> thats what i thought too. they're like i dont give a **** *the lakers play in the same city and center. ill **** whoever*-chris mullin


pertty much.. :laugh:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Good bye and good riddance!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

GS is willing to throw money at Turiaf and Maggette, but not at Baron???


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> GS is willing to throw money at Turiaf and Maggette, but not at Baron???


Baron had his feud with Nellie & Mullins, and didn't want to resign with the Warriors.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

$17 million over 4 years? We're not matching. Ronny is just flat out not worth that kind of dough.

We're better off re-signing Sasha to MLE-type numbers and then using part of our MLE towards a guy like Kurt Thomas or a couple guys like Elson and Skinner.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow! Ronny is getting paid! Good luck Ronny and wish you much success in Golden State


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Hope Ronny does well in GS, still sucks though.....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gonna miss the big guy. I grew quite fond of him these past few years. Good luck with all your endeavors Ronny.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't know, the Lakers might have to consider matching. Truly, what do you get for 4 million/yr these days? Ronny's numbers may not warrant quite that much, but his energy and locker room presence definitely make up for it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

DIdn't he tear apart GSW when he played against them?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

better match that offer or else we'll be saying hello to mr.KWA MEH brown

come on did you really expect turiaf to sign with the lakers on a discount the man was underpaid from the time he entered the league. i say this again, if idiop can get an average of 6 million than theres no reason why turiaf cant get money close to that.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

DANNY said:


> better match that offer or else we'll be saying hello to mr.KWA MEH brown
> 
> come on did you really expect turiaf to sign with the lakers on a discount the man was underpaid from the time he entered the league. i say this again, if idiop can get an average of 6 million than theres no reason why turiaf cant get money close to that.


I agree, if turds like Diop can get 6 mil, so should Ronny.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If he does end up leaving and the Lakers don't match, it's going to be sad to see him go. Though you couldn't blame the Lakers for not matching.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Another option is dealing Radmanovic to the Sixers for Reggie Evans. The Sixers need a shooter. We need a rebounding big man. Evans rebounds like crazy. I like that deal.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Damn! I love Ronny, but I dont see him in Purple and Gold for 4+ mill a year. Good luck ronny, GS should be a good fit for his frenetic style of play.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its funny you guys are like whatever....but he was pretty vital in helping the lakers have the defensive presence the had throughout the season.......whos going to replace him....? 
hes a pretty important piece....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Marc Stein of ESPN.com said on ESPNews about 15-20 minutes ago that the Lakers might match it since their main priorities were getting Sasha and Ronny back.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4.25 a year for a guy who rebounds and dances? :whofarted


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Another option is dealing Radmanovic to the Sixers for Reggie Evans. The Sixers need a shooter. We need a rebounding big man. Evans rebounds like crazy. I like that deal.


I could see that happening if Speights turns into a decent rebounder.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Another option is dealing Radmanovic to the Sixers for Reggie Evans. The Sixers need a shooter. We need a rebounding big man. Evans rebounds like crazy. I like that deal.


I love that deal. Reggie Evans is a rebounding machine, and just getting rid of Vlad Rad's contract is a bonus!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> I love that deal. Reggie Evans is a rebounding machine, and just getting rid of Vlad Rad's contract is a bonus!


plus you dont have to question his toughness BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> I love that deal. Reggie Evans is a rebounding machine, and just getting rid of Vlad Rad's contract is a bonus!


His contract is not that much better... Vlade has a player option in the 3rd year, while Evans 3rd year is guarenteed. The total difference in salary is about 4 million over the length of both contracts assuming he exercises that option.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I like reggie evans for vlad also.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If Lakers match this will they be able to give Bynum the max he is seeking!?

No way 76ers give up Reggie for Vlad. Quit thinking everyone is Chris Wallace.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> If Lakers match this will they be able to give Bynum the max he is seeking!?
> 
> No way 76ers give up Reggie for Vlad. Quit thinking everyone is Chris Wallace.


Yeah, Lamar will be off the books at that point. Plus, he'd be a restricted FA and someone is going to offer him a Max Deal next year and we will just match.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> its funny you guys are like whatever....but he was pretty vital in helping the lakers have the defensive presence the had throughout the season.......whos going to replace him....?
> hes a pretty important piece....


No, he was not vital in helping the Lakers have the defensive presence they had. Ronny isn't a good defender because he can't play defense without fouling. Plus he won't be sniffing much playing time behind Bynum, Gasol and Mihm at C, imo. I mean he played less than 10 minutes a game in the Playoffs without half of our frontline... and his numbers really didn't have 4 million a year written over them. What happens when the frontline gets even deeper?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

for all of you kurt thomas nut grabbers, he's re-signing with the spurs, book it. 

plus even if he signs with the lakers where's the gurarentee that he's going to come and play a valuable role on this team? we've seen so many veterans play in the triangle and struggle to find meaningful way to contribute. likely due to the fact that they become more stubborn when it comes to changes.

also if he signs for one year, that means we need find a suitable replacement the following year. it's not going to be easy.

get ronny his money and i'm sure he'll play up to that level.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> No, he was not vital in helping the Lakers have the defensive presence they had. Ronny isn't a good defender because he can't play defense without fouling. Plus he won't be sniffing much playing time behind Bynum, Gasol and Mihm at C, imo. I mean he played less than 10 minutes a game in the Playoffs without half of our frontline... and his numbers really didn't have 4 million a year written over them. What happens when the frontline gets even deeper?


lets not tattoo numbers on ronny's back. he brings more to the table other than statistical figures. yes he's a foul prone bigman but it's somewhat expected since he's still relatively young and very aggressive going for block shots. his playoff disappearance was a serious letdown but with experience he'll show up. it was really his first time on the big stage considering that he was riding the bench the two years prior to this one. 

its unreasonable to think that ronny would take a paycut since this is his first big contract. yeah its somewhat overpaying him but what can you do when the market for bigman is more hungrier than ever. even the chris "injury prone i cant hold on to my ankle even if my life depended on it" mihm gets 3 million why should turiaf settle for anything less than that?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> If Lakers match this will they be able to give Bynum the max he is seeking!?
> 
> No way 76ers give up Reggie for Vlad. Quit thinking everyone is Chris Wallace.


You really think the Lakers are about to let Ronny Turiaf's contract stop them from retaining the franchise's future for the next 12 years?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

alright so the unproven marc gasol gets 3 year for 10 million and turiaf doesnt deserve more than that? he's paid his dues let the man get what he deserves.


----------



## ToTheRack (Dec 15, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Another option is dealing Radmanovic to the Sixers for Reggie Evans. The Sixers need a shooter. We need a rebounding big man. Evans rebounds like crazy. I like that deal.


Isn't Evans the guy that grabbed Chris Kaman's junk a couple years back?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Ruff Draft said:


> DIdn't he tear apart GSW when he played against them?


He had his season high in points against them.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You really think the Lakers are about to let Ronny Turiaf's contract stop them from retaining the franchise's future for the next 12 years?


I really meant if Bynum gets an offer that is more than what the Lakers can pay(if he's eligible for it)


----------



## BallerBlogger (Jun 29, 2008)

Turiaf isn't worth a $4 million per year deal. He's a high energy role player. But the Warriors have a history of overpaying for Laker players.

See Derek Fisher...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

derek fisher checked... go on please


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

4 yrs add 34 mil dollars to lakers

Sasha: 5 years add 74 mil dollars to lakers

Total: $108 Millions

Assume that lakers keep Bynum.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We gotta keep Ronny and find a way to dump Vlad,Walton,and Mihm.Those guys are our problem not Ronny and that soirta contract. 

Ronny played like crap in the playoffs but he's valuable, he can block shots, play physically and hit the occasional open shots. He's not an extended minutes guy so the role he'll have here next season is okay.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> 4 yrs add 34 mil dollars to lakers
> 
> Sasha: 5 years add 74 mil dollars to lakers
> 
> ...


wtf are you talking about? Turiaf is getting an 8.5 million per year deal? Sasha a 14.8?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Turiaf hasn't told Lakers of Warriors offer

By JANIS CARR; The Orange County Register


General Manager Mitch Kupchak has heard the rumors that Lakers forward Ronny Turiaf received an offer sheet from the Golden State Warriors.

He hasn't seen proof, though.

Kupchak said Wednesday that he has not received by fax or registered mail notification that Turiaf, a restricted free agent, has signed with another team.

"A lot of times where there's smoke, there's fire and I don't know if that's the case here," Kupchak said Wednesday

"I'm aware of the rumors, but my understanding of the process is that we have to be notified with a document, and there's been no document or notification — written or verbally."

Turiaf reportedly agreed to a four-year, $17 million offer from the Warriors late Tuesday, the first day free agents could sign offers. The Lakers have seven days from the time they receive notification to match the offer.

Kupchak was vague when asked if the Lakers would match the offer.

"It's not as simple as picking a number. I will say we would like to bring Ronny back. We've told him that. (But) there are a lot of factors that go into making these types of decisions," Kupchak said.

Kupchak said discussions with Sasha Vujacic, the Lakers' other restricted free agent, were "ongoing." He added: "Sasha and Ronny are desirable players and there have been inquires from teams for over a year now. Whether anything came yesterday, a week ago or a month ago, I'm going to keep it to myself."

Kupchak also questioned whether center Andrew Bynum has been cleared by his doctor to begin training. Last week, Bynum's agent, David Lee, said his client had been given medical clearance by Dr. David Altchek and would start training in two weeks.

"I'm not saying what he (Lee) said isn't true," Kupchak said, "I'm saying he has not been cleared."

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/kupchak-lakers-offer-2089451-ronny-free


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> 4 yrs add 34 mil dollars to lakers
> 
> Sasha: 5 years add 74 mil dollars to lakers
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> 4 yrs add 34 mil dollars to lakers
> 
> Sasha: 5 years add 74 mil dollars to lakers
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he's talking about the Luxury tax. Since the Lakers will be over the luxury tax threshold they will have to pay a $1 fine for each dollar they are over. The toal contracts rumored to be offered to Ronny and Sasha add up to $54M, which would elicit a $54M tax which adds up to a $108M committment by Lakers management to these two role players.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

See ya later Mr.Turiaf


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DANNY said:


> alright so the unproven marc gasol gets 3 year for 10 million and turiaf doesnt deserve more than that? he's paid his dues let the man get what he deserves.


Marc is bigger, younger, has more potential and was his leagues MVP last year. I think him signing for $3 mil/yr should be closer to what ronny deserves.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Golden State Signs Turiaf To Offer Sheet*

Jul 10, 2008 6:18 PM EST

The Golden State Warriors have signed restricted free agent forward Ronny Turiaf to an offer sheet, Executive Vice President of Basketball Operations Chris Mullin announced today. Per team policy, terms of the offer sheet were not announced. Under the rules of the NBA’s collective bargaining agreement, the Los Angeles Lakers have seven days (through Thursday, July 17) to match the Warriors’ offer. Turiaf, 25, appeared in 78 games (21 starts) last season with the Lakers, averaging 6.6 points, 3.9 rebounds, 1.6 assists and 1.38 blocks in 18.7 minutes per contest. In the 35 contests in which he played 20-or-more minutes last season, he averaged 10.0 points, 5.3 rebounds and 2.14 blocks. A native of the French Caribbean island of Martinique, Turiaf ranked fifth in the NBA in blocked shots per 48 minutes played (3.56) and ranked 22nd in the league in blocked shots overall despite limited playing time.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53527/20080710/golden_state_signs_turiaf_to_offer_sheet/#


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the LA Times reported that the lakers probably will not match the offer sheet.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> Lakers Wouldn't Match for Turiaf?
> 
> I’ve been told by a couple of people, including a team source, that Ronny Turiaf has yet to sign an offer sheet (as of like 4 p.m.). That only means that the clock has not yet begun on the Lakers, who have 7 days to match. A person with knowledge of the Lakers told me it was highly unlikely that the Lakers would match if the Turiaf signed the offer sheet. That makes sense as it would cost the Lakers double since they are over the luxury tax and have to pay a dollar-for-dollar penalty. Turiaf would cost them $34 million over 4 year (based on the Press-Enterprise’s report that Turiaf agreed to a 4 year, $17 million offer from the Warriors). That’s too much even for the big money Lakers.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/HeadlineStories.asp?hd=20080710&lc=NBA#STORY_10245


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> We gotta keep Ronny and find a way to dump Vlad,Walton,and Mihm.Those guys are our problem not Ronny and that soirta contract.
> 
> Ronny played like crap in the playoffs but he's valuable, he can block shots, play physically and hit the occasional open shots. He's not an extended minutes guy so the role he'll have here next season is okay.


mihm is expiring next year. vladi and luke need to go though, even though both can be pretty effective at times.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, it looks like the Lakers are planning on replacing Ronny with Jorge Garbajosa. I know he and Pau are friends, but I'm not sure that this is an upgrade.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> Turiaf's Contract Frontloaded
> 
> Ronny Turiaf's deal is structured in a "slightly frontloaded" manner, according to agent Mark Bartelstein, which will make matching the deal even more problematic for the Lakers.
> 
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53542/20080711/turiafs_contract_frontloaded/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> An informal survey of team executives and agents here in Vegas has turned up pretty much no one who thinks the Lakers will match the four-year offer sheet worth an estimated $17 million that Ronny Turiaf has signed with Golden State, as much as the Lakers went into free agency hoping to retain Turiaf and Sasha Vujacic.
> 
> The theory in circulation holds that minutes will simply be too scarce in L.A.'s frontcourt next season with Andrew Bynum coming back from injury to partner Pau Gasol to sanction a long-term contract to a clear-cut backup."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=FA-News-080712


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

No way Turiaf can turn this down.If he stayed in LA he'd likely not even get a chance to prove he deserved this sort of deal.You really wonder what sort of deal the Lakers would have match considering the luxury tax implications.Even if it were 3 million/4 yrs that comes to 24 million with tax.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well the Lakers deadline is midnight tonight to match the offer...
This was in the rumors section of HoopsHype:

*Turiaf Likely a Warrior*: A number of writers have suggested that the Los Angeles Lakers might match the Golden State Warriors offer to Ronny Turiaf - if they can quickly fashion a trade to shed salaries like Lamar Odom, Luke Walton, Vladimir Radmanovic, and the like. The argument being if they can lower payroll to reduce the luxury tax hit - or even climb under the threshold - they'd be more likely to keep Turiaf.

The thinking here is specious because the luxury tax for the coming season won't be computed until the end of June. In other words, if the Lakers truly wanted to keep Turiaf - there is no pressure to make a deal before the deadline on Friday.

If they had intentions to make a trade at some point in the future (be it offseason or by the trade deadline), they would keep Turiaf now regardless of what was currently in the works. A deal at a later date would provide the same tax relief as a hastily thrown together move on Friday.

General Manager Mitch Kupchak has been consistent with his message that he intends to keep the team that got all the way to Game 6 of the NBA Finals together.

Unfortunately that doesn't appear likely in its entirety as Turiaf's offer from the Warriors of $17 million spread out over four seasons looks to be too much for the Lakers to reasonably match.

Turiaf is a great locker room guy. He's a positive contributor on the court. Ultimately he's not worth the $17 million plus luxury tax hit to the Lakers.

Certainly there could be a last minute change of heart; one source says Kupchak himself would like to keep Turiaf. The decision looks like it has come down from ownership and Turiaf will likely be a Warrior by the end of the day.

The most likely Turiaf replacement might be former Laker Kwame Brown, although the team has reportedly spoken to representatives for Kurt Thomas, Jorge Garbajosa and Francisco Elson.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

As per ESPN..

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3496084



> The Los Angeles Lakers will not match the offer sheet given to Ronny Turiaf, meaning the forward will play for the Golden State Warriors next season, ESPN.com's J.A. Adande reported Thursday.
> 
> Golden State offered Turiaf a four-year, $17 million contract offer, which would have boosted Los Angeles' payroll past the luxury tax.
> 
> Turiaf averaged 6.6 points and 3.9 rebounds in 78 games with the Western Conference champions last year, starting 21 games. The three-year veteran also blocks shots and plays strong low-post defense, two of Golden State's biggest problem areas.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Didn't expect them to match, but they probably should have. It sucks to lose Ronny, especially to a division rival.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

time to remove my ronny turiaf background... :sigh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm going to miss his intensity, sportsmanship, and attitude the most. I think he had potential to do a lot more than he has so far, if he can ever get those hips working on the same page as his mind. I seriously hope he does well.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck Ronnie...you will always be cheered in LA!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cheers Mr. Turiaf! :cheers: You are a good man. I wish you all the best as long as it doesnt affect the Lakers in any negative way! Congrats on getting way overpaid.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No bad feelings towards Ronny here. He always did the Lakers well and he wanted a chance to show his skills on a more regular basis. That's totally understandable.

We shouldn't have signed him at that price. Good luck to him in the future. I'll still be cheering for him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm happy that Ronny got his payday. Best of luck to him and may he play ****ty against the Lakers.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

See ya Ronny. He will get paid and be able to get minutes at GS, while the Lakers dont have to pay for him to sit on the bench. I will miss his towel throwing though.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> See ya Ronny. He will get paid and be able to get minutes at GS, while the Lakers dont have to pay for him to sit on the bench. I will miss his towel throwing though.


I'll miss the Ronny dance the most. :smoothcriminal:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think Ronny will fit in well with Golden State. They'll love his energy there.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope he gets more opportunites up in nor cal. i always envision him as a 10/10 guy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I, too, hope he does well in GS. I'll be rooting for him. I'm going to miss his craziness on the bench.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wish him well but i'm not quite sure how well he is going to do with golden state. he's undersized and not talented enough, but who knows... since he can run the break better than most power forwards.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Ronny Turiaf: A Laker Warrior*

As expected, the Los Angeles Lakers allowing forward/center Ronny Turiaf to join the Warriors - choosing not to match Golden State's offer sheet. As a Warrior, Turiaf will be getting $4.5 million for the upcoming season and $17 million in total over the next four years.

The Lakers were very reluctant to let Turiaf go but ultimately the intangibles (enthusiasm, heart, energy and true character) couldn't overcome the economic reality. Ultimately he would be the team's fourth big man behind Andrew Bynum, Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom. In addition to the paycheck, Golden State should afford Turiaf a greater opportunity for minutes and a bigger role on the team.

Catching up with Turiaf at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas at NBA Summer League, the former Laker seemed happy but emotional at the move.

"It's not the money. That's not what's important," said Turiaf. "There are relationships, teammates . . ."

Admitting it was difficult to say goodbye to his team of three years, Turiaf acknowledged playing for the Warriors at their offer was something he couldn't pass up.

"It's a great opportunity to enjoy myself a little bit more," said Turiaf, who had taken in the first half of the ongoing Warriors/Toronto Raptors game but skipped out to see the second half of the Lakers/Denver Nuggets contest.

While sitting in the stands, Turiaf took time to take pictures and sign autographs. The Warriors expect to have press conference next week to officially welcome their new acquisitions including former Clipper Corey Maggette.

It's difficult to gauge how successful the Warriors will be this coming season without star point guard Baron Davis but in Turiaf they're getting an energetic, glue guy who can do a lot more than just dance on the sidelines after every made basket.

Turiaf has been a fan favorite since coming back from open heart surgery before his rookie season. He admitted he'll miss their support.

"Stuff happens," he said with a touch of regret. "Tell them Ronny said 'Stuff happens.'"

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=9531


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This kind of reminds of when the Hornets took Kurt Rambis from the Lakers in their expansion draft. Not that the Lakers had any choice in that matter, but it feels the same in the sense that we're losing a very popular, fan-friendly guy. Ronny probably won't make the kind of impact that Rambis did once he left the Lakers, but I hope he gets every opportunity to do so. He's a great guy and deserves a chance to play a bigger role. Best of luck Ronny. :cheers:


----------

